# Anderson TT levellers



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried them?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Those look great! About $40 ea. on amazon. I'd get two.






SG2


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just take a shovel and dig on the high side


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have used Lynx levelers, the lego style levelers in the video. I actually bought them for my truck when I had a cabover camper. Came in handy on the Trail ride on unlevel sites or in Colorado at some parks that aren't real level. They do slide on slick concrete on trailers and sink down in softer soil but otherwise they work. These Anderson's look good too. May pick up 4 of em. Thanks for sharing. We can't have enough gadgets can we!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the Anderson levelers and they work great. Just as simple as the video shows. Helps to have levels mounted on the frame for someone to watch as you back on to them. Once you hit level, slide the chocks in and you are all set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*Anderson Levelers*

I think I am going to invest in some of those. They seem easy to use. Thanks for the info.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you get them ? How do you like them


----------

